
How are you using Huggin? - Boxfreshpidge
I have been researching Huggin and love the idea of implementing this to increase productivity. Curious to know how you use are making use of it?
If you&#x27;re not aware of Huggin it&#x27;s on github https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;huginn&#x2F;huginn
======
emmelaich
You might get more responses if you gave a little description.

And also spelled it correctly :-)

------
MrDresden
I run a dockerized Huginn instance that sends me daily morning/evening digest
emails with various bits of info & stats that it collects together. For
example

\- Daily/Weekly/monthly/Yearly changes in a few investment funds

\- The closing stock market rate for a couple of companies

\- The daily/weekly/monthly/yearly change in stock market rates for those
companies

\- Any reported inflation changes in my country of residence

\- The daily/weekly/monthly/yearly changes in foreign currency exchange rates

\- The forecasted weather for the day

I also have some of these checks running every 10 minutes, and if there are
changes that exceed a certain threshold then a sms is sent notifying me.

~~~
hellossx
have you OSS'd that? is literally the same requirements I've got.

~~~
MrDresden
I based my docker configuration on this setup from BytemarkHosting (but then
did my own changes over time). I would recommend checking that out.
[https://github.com/BytemarkHosting/configs-huginn-
docker](https://github.com/BytemarkHosting/configs-huginn-docker)

My agents are very specific to my locale, so I haven't thought about sharing
them. Might do that at some point.

~~~
stevekemp
Bytemark! What a surprise to see a reference here.

------
mxab
Couple of things:

* Crawl apartment listings and get notified a lot faster than the official notification channels take.

* Monitor the inventory/promotions of some vendors, e.g. for bikes, that are currently out of stock

* Get notified when there's an peak of interest in a specific topic on twitter. I use this to monitor my employer, my project, and any stocks I own.

------
haloboy777
I heard about this for the first time. Will check it out. Otherwise all my
work is done through cron jobs and bash scripts.

------
oskapt
I use it as a core part of my self-hosted infrastructure, as an alternative to
IFTTT or Zapier.

I do simple things with it, like monitor GitHub for releases of software I
use, filter out release candidates and post the info to a Mattermost server.
This helps me stay current With projects where I maintain a public Docker
image for them.

Huginn also does more complex things like act as the engine for an app running
as a series of functions in OpenFaaS. That app pulls data from various
sources, aggregates it, dedupes it according to various criteria, does a bunch
of subsequent lookups, stores results in Mongo and then collects the output
once a day and sends it as an email.

Huginn is an excellent tool.

------
m0zg
Not much use for huggin' right now, due to the epidemiological situation.

~~~
staticvoidmaine
If corona virus, then no hugs

------
donclark
Curious if I can set this up to chart my biometric data as well

------
jayaram
also checkout [https://n8n.io/](https://n8n.io/)

------
spzb
How does Huggin compare to Node Red?

~~~
Can_Not
Node Red might focus more on IoT.

